# Hello from across the pond.



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:welcome: to AT Speed, from across the pond. :cheers: :slice:

I too frequent AIUK, tho I don't post much. :wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk :darkbeer:


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Where are you?*

I live in New Jersey, but last week I was in Macclesfield/Manchester for business.
.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk speed098. Have fun here.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!!! Hope you enjoy it here. :archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi from bonny Scotland.


----------

